# Hobbles for goats....



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone have hobbles for their goats? Did you make them or buy them? If you made them how did you make them, if you bought them then where did you get them? I have 2 Nubian/Lamancha girls that I was going to sell, but have decided against selling them, and someone suggested a pair of hobbles for hoof trims..


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No, I don't use hobbles but you can buy them through Hoeggers and, I believe, Caprine Supply. I wouldn't think it would be too hard to make a pair. Either heavy duty dog cable or a lightweight chain encased in several layers of terry cloth or some other soft, but sturdy fabric would do the trick. The biggest issue would be getting the length of chain between the hobbles right. Once that issue has been resolved, it should be a simple matter of fixing the enclosing fabric so it can't slide and expose the chain or dog cable and abrade the goats legs.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> No, I don't use hobbles but you can buy them through Hoeggers and, I believe, Caprine Supply. I wouldn't think it would be too hard to make a pair. Either heavy duty dog cable or a lightweight chain encased in several layers of terry cloth or some other soft, but sturdy fabric would do the trick. The biggest issue would be getting the length of chain between the hobbles right. Once that issue has been resolved, it should be a simple matter of fixing the enclosing fabric so it can't slide and expose the chain or dog cable and abrade the goats legs.


Okay thanks... I might just buy a pair though... I'm not too crafty with things like this, and they need to be sturdy for this doe...haha


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey, I support what works! :laugh:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

My friend made a pair using two sturdy small dog collars and a swivel clasp. Attach the swivel to one of the collars where the leash clips on. Loop one collar around each leg, buckle it, and clip the other end of the clasp to the other collar where the leash goes.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Dog leash is the cheapest hobble you'll find. Slip both legs through the handle, and wrap the length of the leash between the legs. Hook the hook on an eye hole on the wall.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> Dog leash is the cheapest hobble you'll find. Slip both legs through the handle, and wrap the length of the leash between the legs. Hook the hook on an eye hole on the wall.


Hmmm, I guess that could work, but I do need her leg (hoof) to come up some so I could work on it.... This idea might be handy for milking though


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

.:Linz:. said:


> My friend made a pair using two sturdy small dog collars and a swivel clasp. Attach the swivel to one of the collars where the leash clips on. Loop one collar around each leg, buckle it, and clip the other end of the clasp to the other collar where the leash goes.


This is also a good idea... I might look into this before purchasing one.....


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Hmmm, I guess that could work, but I do need her leg (hoof) to come up some so I could work on it.... This idea might be handy for milking though


You can always make a slip knot out of the leash and tie as high/low you wish. Slip the pastern and hold up.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is a pic from xymenahs website...she used to have instructions I think but I couldn't find them....if you click on the pic of the hobbles it shows 3 pics....


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Just asked about hobbles on facebook for a petite goat I am milking. I was given these 2 links. Great info that I am going to use to make my own.

http://homesteadfailure.blogspot.com/2012/04/poor-mans-free-goat-hobble.html

http://glimmercroft.com/Hobbles.html


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have used hobbles on one of my does until she settled down. What I found worked best for me was to take a pair of dollar store dog leashes. I hooked/tied the snap end around the legs of the milk stand and used the handle to loop around each rear leg by feeding the leash back thru the handle to make a movable loop. The strap would be placed just above the pastern. This kept the rear hoofs from kicking or stepping in the milk pail but I was able to move them independently if I needed to do something with just one of them.

I also used a curb strap from a horse bit, but it was more restrictive.


----------

